# Home made string jigs?



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I would like to see some ideas for home made string jigs?


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

*Jig*

My jig is way too hard to explain due to it being made from assorted doo-hickies I had lying around the garage. Rather than waste your time describing it, I will tell you about one I have seen and will eventually build for myself. You basically use square steel tubing as the base.... approx 112" long and with 2 12" long braces at the ends that you use to mount to the bench. Riding on the base is 2 larger pieces of tubing that fit over the original. welded to these are the 2 arms with the string posts welded to them. You then drill and tap ahole to accept a bolt that you tighten down to keep the arms/posts from moving. With this design, you don't need pivoting arms, they are fixed. You use either a ratchet strap or a boat winch to attach to either side of the arms to apply tension while making the string. I sure hope this is making sense to you. If I can get all my spring honey-dos done I will build it and post some pics. Good luck, hope this helps


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I made a string jig out of 1 5/8" unistrut a couple of pieces of steel plate and 5/8" bolts. I also made a couple of arms with eye bolts and an extension spring, which I use to place the string under 125LBS of tension for serving. If you are interested I could take some pictures and post.

Brian


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*string jig*

if you do a search you should find the info. newberry use to put out good info.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

edthearcher said:


> if you do a search you should find the info. newberry use to put out good info.



I second that... I have a homemade jig that we built with plans from AT.


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

*String Jig*

Deezlin,
Here are the pictures of my string jig, which I promised!

Brian


----------



## Dwayne (May 23, 2003)

Here is a link to an earlier AT thread which includes photos of a heavy duty jig: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=60235

BDZ55, your jig looks nice! Would you do anything different if you built another one?

Dwayne


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Dwayne,
No I would not do anything different at this point. My string jig originally used 1" square tube, like the one in the link provided. Recently I modified my jig to use 1 5/8" unistrut, which is significantly more rigid than the 1" square tube. Also I created special tensioning arms for placing the string in tension before serving, the 5/8" bolts used for wrapping the string simply flex too much for this purpose. Finally my jig provides a means to rotate the arms, a feature which I would not do without.

Brian


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

BDZ65,

How do you rotate the arms? Its hard to see in the pictures you provided. I plan on building one of them. I already have the unistrut :shade: 

Thanks for sharing you're work

Cheers,

Claude


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"I second that... I have a homemade jig that we built with plans from AT."
 Say what??  Who is we?





I know we is me :thumbs_up :star: :beer:


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Claude,
If you look closely at my arms you will see three cap screws. The center screw, with the washers, is actually a shoulder bolt, which the arm pivots on while the other two screws lock the arm from turning. By removing the outer two screws my arms can be rotated 90 deg. and then the outer two screws can be placed into another set of holes effectively locking the arms in the new position.

Brian


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Bowstring Jig*

I was surfing the net one day and stumbled upon one called "Endless Bowstring Jig". You can try and do a search with that in the search engine. I think I was on google. It was a simple but good jig..... Too bad I had already ordered a Yellowstone!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I found the link to the "Endless String Jig" which is as follows:


http://www.rfd.cc/endless/ejig.html


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

BDZ65,

Thanks for the reply. It all makes sense now :thumbs_up 

Cheers,

Claude


----------



## archer2_2 (Apr 5, 2004)

Claude, contact Bob S. He has two jigs he made. I borrowed one from him a few years ago and made a longer copy of his string jig. You might be able to encorporate his and BDZ65's designs into a good working jig.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*spindle measurements*

i need some measurements for the spindles on a string jig im going to make one in the next week or two. need the length and the diameter of the taperd end looks like apples taper twice. 1/2" 1/4' and 1/8th ?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*1/4-inch spindles for compound strings*



kevinsulikowski said:


> i need some measurements for the spindles on a string jig im going to make one in the next week or two. need the length and the diameter of the taperd end looks like apples taper twice. 1/2" 1/4' and 1/8th ?


You want 1/4-inch spindles for a compound string so you can get the end loops smaller.


----------

